# Sa tinagal..



## AskLang

*Sa tinagal nating magkakilala, ngayon ko lang nalaman tirahan niyo.*

Hi! again,
I would appreciate for anyone to please translate this phrase into English for me..

Thanks!
AskLang


----------



## biankita

This is a rough translation since giving it a literal translation would be awkward in English:

"We've known each other for the longest time and this is the first time I've known where you live."

Sa tinagal - for the longest time
nating magkakilala - the two of us
ngayon ko lang - now is the first time i...
nalaman - found out
tirahan - dwelling place
niyo - you.


----------



## tagalog geek

*Sa tinagal nating magkakilala, ngayon ko lang nalaman tirahan niyo.

"For the length of time I've known you, only now do I know where you(pl) live."


*


----------



## Jabberwock

I was wondering... Quick background.  I grew up in the Philippines the first 14 years of my life.  Although I'm in my late 30s right now, I couldn't remember the last time I fluently spoke tagalog.  I remember when I was 11, I was already speaking mostly english with a few tagalog words here and there.

So, with that background, I was wondering if the phrase: 
*Sa tinagal nating magkakilala, ngayon ko lang nalaman tirahan niyo.*

could also be stated as:
*Sa tinagal nating magkakilala, ngayon ko lang nalaman kung saan ka nakatira.*

(yes my tagalog is probably horrible!...sigh)


----------



## niernier

Jabberwock said:


> I was wondering... Quick background.  I grew up in the Philippines the first 14 years of my life.  Although I'm in my late 30s right now, I couldn't remember the last time I fluently spoke tagalog.  I remember when I was 11, I was already speaking mostly english with a few tagalog words here and there.
> 
> So, with that background, I was wondering if the phrase:
> *Sa tinagal nating magkakilala, ngayon ko lang nalaman tirahan niyo.*
> 
> could also be stated as:
> *Sa tinagal nating magkakilala, ngayon ko lang nalaman kung saan ka nakatira.*
> 
> (yes my tagalog is probably horrible!...sigh)



Okay lang, hindi pa kinakalawang ang Tagalog mo. Both mean just the same, and with no other nuances intended.


----------



## Jabberwock

Oh that was mean, Nierner.  It took me at least a full minute to understand that first sentence


----------

